# Oh Canada, Lens Prices Have Gone Crazy in the Great White North



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 1, 2016)

```
<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-canada-price-increases-confirmed/" target="_blank">As promised</a>, Canon Canada has raised MSRP on most lenses in Canada.</p>
<p>Here are some of the new prices to ruin your Friday! (All Prices CAD)</p>
<ul>
<li>EF 16-35 f/4L $1609.99</li>
<li>EF 16-35 f/2.8L II $2339.99</li>
<li>EF 17-40 f/4L $1169.99</li>
<li>EF 24-70 f/4L IS $1469.99</li>
<li>EF 24-70 f/2.8L II $2779.99</li>
<li>EF 70-200 f/4L IS $1759.99</li>
<li>EF 70-200 f/2.8L IS II $3069.99</li>
<li>EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II $3,219.99</li>
<li>EF 200-400 f/4L EF IS $16,079.99</li>
<li>EF 300 f/2.8L IS II $8,909.99</li>
<li>EF 400 f/2.8L IS II $14,619.99</li>
<li>EF 500 f/4L IS II $13,159.99</li>
<li>EF 600 f/4.0L IS $16,799.99</li>
<li>EF 800 f/5.6 L IS $18,999.99</li>
</ul>
<p>This is not an April Fools joke, you can visit <a href="http://www.canon.ca/inetCA/en/subCategoryHome/msegid/2/catid/17/scatid/72" target="_blank">Canon Canada</a> and see for yourself.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 1, 2016)

wrong direction   :'(


----------



## IglooEater (Apr 1, 2016)

Woah! That much?! Really, the 17-40 at nearly 1200$? Hmm. Looks like b&h has got my (potential) business back.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 1, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> This is not an April Fools joke



Good, because no one is laughing.


----------



## IglooEater (Apr 1, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > This is not an April Fools joke
> ...



Especially not us Canadians :'(


----------



## Besisika (Apr 1, 2016)

Let's begin looking at 3rd party's.


----------



## d (Apr 1, 2016)

Those seem incredibly high - even more than Australia prices, and I thought it was bad here!

d.


----------



## JMZawodny (Apr 1, 2016)

I've bought from Canon Canada in the past, nice company, and was notified by them a week or two ago that the prices were going up on April 1. Even then, the prices and exchange rate really did not make for a better deal than I could find on Canon PriceWatch at the time (looking to upgrade my 24-70L to the II version). The Big Whites though were often available at a 25% discount vs the US. Anyway, these price increases seem to be extreme, much more than the change in the Can$ vs Yen would require. It seems they want to do their bookkeeping in US$. I wonder what this portends for prices elsewhere around the world.


----------



## mb66energy (Apr 1, 2016)

in canadian dollars:
EF 70-200 f/4L IS $1759.99

MSRP in Germany: 1365 Euro incl. VAT resulting in 2030 canadian dollars

Lucily the "street price" is around 1050 Euro incl. VAT resulting in 1560 canadian dollars

The best idea would be to normalize prices to "hours of work for a specified class of jobs" or something similar to equalize VAT, etc. ...


----------



## bsbeamer (Apr 1, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> Woah! That much?! Really, the 17-40 at nearly 1200$? Hmm. Looks like b&h has got my (potential) business back.



There's a (rather small) movement of professionals in the USA attempting to stop using B&H when possible for purchases due to their employee treatment practices recently in the news. There are not MANY alternatives to some of the products they sell (especially in the video industry), but some people are really making an effort. That being said, B&H are still one of the most competitively priced merchants, selling authentic products, and have been a reliable source for me to purchase from for many years. They are often tax-free (outside of NY) and shipping is almost always fast and free. It's a hard pill to swallow spending more money elsewhere sometimes.


----------



## McRphoto (Apr 1, 2016)

Oups OK I'm staying with my old glasses.


----------



## nightscape123 (Apr 1, 2016)

Well if canon wants everyone to buy grey market then I guess they have succeeded. I certainly won't ever be buying an authorized lens at those prices lol.


----------



## verysimplejason (Apr 1, 2016)

I guess I just have to wait for CAD$ to catch up with US$...


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 1, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-canada-price-increases-confirmed/" target="_blank">As promised</a>, Canon Canada has raised MSRP on most lenses in Canada.</p>
> <p>Here are some of the new prices to ruin your Friday! (All Prices CAD)</p>



to be expected with a 75 cent dollar .. what did everyone expect? they even pre-warned everyone that the prices were going up.

you can't expect such a disparity between prices in the US and Canada to continue especially with a NA warranty, while they don't care if canadians buy from the USA, they would care of americans purchase too much from Canada at exchange lowered prices.

they've moved the prices exactly 11% higher than the US prices at the current exchange.

it looks like canon based it upon around a 68 cent exchange to set the prices.

whining at canon because the canadian economy was that fragile is a little out there.


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 1, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> Woah! That much?! Really, the 17-40 at nearly 1200$? Hmm. Looks like b&h has got my (potential) business back.



well do the math. the price of the 17-40 is 800 USD (before current instant rebate program).

that's $1050 CAD, not including shipping,etc.


----------



## IglooEater (Apr 1, 2016)

bsbeamer said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > Woah! That much?! Really, the 17-40 at nearly 1200$? Hmm. Looks like b&h has got my (potential) business back.
> ...



I here you and agree. However b&h is one of many and their problem is that they were discovered. I sincerely doubt it's better elsewhere. Also, for me personally, since by saving money on these things, I can (and do, yes I do) give to organizations that give food, clothes, and shelter to those who have none- rather more important than people bitching over poor work conditions in the prosperous U.S. If I can't save money on gear, I'll stop buying camera stuff altogether. (Which might not be a bad priority reconfiguration come to think of it...)


----------



## IglooEater (Apr 1, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > Woah! That much?! Really, the 17-40 at nearly 1200$? Hmm. Looks like b&h has got my (potential) business back.
> ...



Well, yea. That's my point. It's more expensive here now... I wouldn't complain were it the same.

Edit: and yes, those in places where it's even worse should be complaining more, mot us less.


----------



## j-nord (Apr 1, 2016)

It might be annoying but it's a simple market correction. Nothing to see here.


----------



## searsie (Apr 1, 2016)

A 17-40 goes from 800$ to 1200$? Thought it was overpriced at 800. Back to cross border shopping. Too bad for the brick and mortar shops.


----------



## DonS (Apr 1, 2016)

Do these prices include the lube? :-\


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 1, 2016)

That's a big ouch! But you know who is celebrating today? The third party brand distributors here in Canada. All of a sudden those new Tamrons and Sigmas are priced more competitively.


----------



## canadiannewbie (Apr 1, 2016)

Not sure if the lube is included but one thing that is not is the 13% or 15% sales tax we will have to pay on top of those price!!!!

I sue B&H in the past for gear that I can't get in my town but i might look at them again...Was starting to save up to buy a full frame and the lens to go with it...Now third party lenses, buying from US or even switching brand might be options as well...

Increase to match the market is one thing but I don't recall price going down when the canadian dollar is strong...but a the same time, it is always like this for consumer goods...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 1, 2016)

I suspect that dealers have plenty of old inventory that they stocked up on before the price increase. If you missed out on the advance warning, talk to your dealer. 

Canon sets the MAP (Minimum Advertised Price), but not the selling price.


----------



## The Flasher (Apr 1, 2016)

So glad to have upgraded all my glass last year. Even with CPS pricing on some, it's a hit to the gut. Thankfully the few lenses on my road map only include Sigma for this fiscal year.


----------



## R1-7D (Apr 1, 2016)

Literally just walked out of The Camera Store yesterday with an 11-24mm. CPS membership paid for itself with the discount I received on it, and now today the lens is over $4000. Damn...


----------



## kevl (Apr 1, 2016)

I've got all great glass now and so all this price increase means that if I want an extra lens to play with I'll look at a 3rd party item without even considering Canon. 

Perhaps they are protecting their US market but they've just pushed the Canadian market to 3rd parties and with that the core reason to stay with Canon at all which is their glass. 3K for a 70-200 is beyond what it is worth by a long shot even though it is a fantastic lens. 

Not of fan of doomsayers but are things really so bad in the US market that they need to abandon the Canadian market?


----------



## jeffa4444 (Apr 1, 2016)

That does seem steep. Jessops a large Canon dealer are selling the EF 17-40mm f4L USM for £ 498 = Can $ 922.72
Canon UK lists the lens at £ 640 = Can $ 1185 so I doubt the retailers in Canada will be selling at the Canon Canada list prices.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 1, 2016)

This makes me want to sell most of my gear to Canadians. I just bought the 100-400 II a couple months ago for $1599. From Canada! Now it's going for over $3K?


----------



## GuyF (Apr 1, 2016)

Now broadly similar to UK prices. Welcome to our world.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 1, 2016)

I should have added, there is no MAP pricing in Canada on lenses. I'm waiting on confirmation that this hasn't changed.


----------



## coldsweat (Apr 1, 2016)

Still cheaper than Canon UK, sorry Canadians - deal with it!!!!


----------



## Takingshots (Apr 1, 2016)

Bad move coz' the first ones to suffer will be the brick and mortar stores in Canada. It will drive people to buy either hold off buying, buy from grey market or go to the US. Don't think store sales in Canada are doing fantastically well. Canadian dollar was very low then when they made the announcement for April increases. Recently the Canadian currency has moved up quite a bit. Will Canon re-adjust the rate if and when the Canuck dollar once again reaches over the 80 cents mark?


----------



## IglooEater (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm curious- is this likely to come to eos bodies as well, or are lenses the only things affected?


----------



## Kot (Apr 1, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> I'm curious- is this likely to come to eos bodies as well, or are lenses the only things affected?



yep, eos bodies (other than 80d) also went up... For example, EOS 7D Mark II DSLR Body is now $2200 (was $1900 until yesterday)


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 1, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> That's a big ouch! But you know who is celebrating today? The third party brand distributors here in Canada.  All of a sudden those new Tamrons and Sigmas are priced more competitively.



except they'll be doing the same. Nikon and Sony I believe jacked up their prices today too.


----------



## Besisika (Apr 1, 2016)

Takingshots said:


> Bad move coz' the first ones to suffer will be the brick and mortar stores in Canada. It will drive people to buy either hold off buying, buy from grey market or go to the US. Don't think store sales in Canada are doing fantastically well. Canadian dollar was very low then when they made the announcement for April increases. Recently the Canadian currency has moved up quite a bit. Will Canon re-adjust the rate if and when the Canuck dollar once again reaches over the 80 cents mark?


+1
The market value of the CAD changes daily while the store prices won't react that fast.
As soon as CAD goes up, I buy some green and just ask a friend to bring the lens when visiting the US, which happens almost every week.


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 1, 2016)

kevl said:


> I've got all great glass now and so all this price increase means that if I want an extra lens to play with I'll look at a 3rd party item without even considering Canon.
> 
> Perhaps they are protecting their US market but they've just pushed the Canadian market to 3rd parties and with that the core reason to stay with Canon at all which is their glass. 3K for a 70-200 is beyond what it is worth by a long shot even though it is a fantastic lens.
> 
> Not of fan of doomsayers but are things really so bad in the US market that they need to abandon the Canadian market?



You should spend more time thinking that through.

if a lens was selling in canada for 2100 CAD, and for 2000 USD across the border. the one in canada is selling for $500 less in USD.

so americans buying up lenses out of canada causes a huge problem for Canon USA (who owns Canon Canada), as they are basically giving everyone a 25% discount AND upholding the warranty

it's essentially causes a large problem as canon canada becomes a grey market supplier for Canon USA.

and the canadian market is pretty much nothing compared to the american one.

I'm sure the large resellers such as amazon, bh and adorama wanted this problem fixed. as alot of their business started to go to camera canada, vistek, henry's,etc. that would allow US orders.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 1, 2016)

Ouch ... that's steep. Puts some of my planned purchases on hold


----------



## Monchoon (Apr 1, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> That's a big ouch! But you know who is celebrating today? The third party brand distributors here in Canada. All of a sudden those new Tamrons and Sigmas are priced more competitively.



Celebrating? A Tamron 85 1.8 is selling for $1099 CAN$ and it is $749 US$ that's over 45% more.


----------



## jrista (Apr 1, 2016)

Christ... I'm glad I bought my 600mm f/4 II from Canada several years ago...back when the deals were still stellar. And frick, I should have picked up the 300mm f/2.8 II last month! :'(

On a side note...is Canon not just going to reverse the problem that existed before? Won't Canadians now just buy US instead? These prices are a LOT more expensive in CAD than in USD. It's not a level playing field. Seems it would still be more economical to buy a superprime in the US and ship it over the border, enduring any of the fees.


----------



## Marauder (Apr 1, 2016)

Checked Henry's. The 35mm f2 IS went from ~$650 to around $810----on SALE. I imagine the retailers aren't too happy either. I'm sure I'm not the only one who is saying "Nope---don't need anything right now." Unless someone can write off the lens/camera as a business expense, I imagine this will just hurt sales. 
Glad I bought my 7D Mark II in November for $1699 CDN, with the bonus battery grip. Because right now, it's $2199 CDN and the battery grip is another $329!


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Apr 1, 2016)

kevl said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > kevl said:
> ...



This compared to $1949 at B&H, $2565CAD at the 76 cents the dollar just closed at.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 1, 2016)

I believe that the Canon Canada prices have less to do with Canon USA prices than some believe. Canon USA/Canada must pay for their products in Japanese Yen. This means their prices are based on the factory price of the lens in Yen, and not what it sells for in another country. I spent a few years living in Toronto, and I know that the US gets blamed for a lot of things, sometimes they deserve it, other times, not. Politicians, in particular, like to put the blame on someone else rather than face the facts.

When the cost to purchase more stock from Japan increases, a price adjustment is going to be made. So, if Canon USA is selling lenses in Canada at their cost, or even for a loss, that will stop, and prices rise. I wish the reverse was true, but prices seem to be much slower to drop back as currency values swing the other way.

Its a complicated mess, Canon's suppliers also have changes in exchange rates and due to the lower Yen value, the price for components imported into Japan is rising. This is a lose-lose situation for companies like Canon. Then throw in slower sales, and its a triple whammy!

Canada has even worse devaluation of the dollar than Japan, so a Canadian dollar buys less from Japan.

Its been said that this is mostly due to the price of oil dropping so much and so quickly. There seems to be more drops in oil prices ahead. There is too much oil being produced and that means prices will drop to try and sell more. Its not working.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 1, 2016)

It's simple - Canon just twigged that I am going to Canada soon so they jacked up the prices! 

Seriously though, I live in Ripoff Britain, and prices do seem to be leveling a bit (all prices in Sterling) for example the 7D2:
B&H (US) £1055
Henry's (Can) £1189
Misfuds (UK) £1147 

That makes the UK the cheapest if you consider our 20% VAT.

I don't know what the "Grey Market" is like over there, but it is doing just fine here - my 7D2 was £769 in December, and I saved nearly 4 times as much on my 1DX back in 2013. Canon, Nikon etc are doing wonderful things for international shipping companies but killing their retailers!


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2016)

The 16-35 f/2.8L is $2160 on sale! I had mine listed for sale at $1200 used last week. Not selling it at that price now.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 2, 2016)

A good (or bad if you are purchasing) example is the 100-400 F5.6 II

Canada - $3219.85
B+H - $2731.85 (in Canadian funds with free shipping)

$500 to cross the border...


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> A good (or bad if you are purchasing) example is the 100-400 F5.6 II
> 
> Canada - $3219.85
> B+H - $2731.85 (in Canadian funds with free shipping)
> ...



B&H has wickedly good sales on fairly regularly, so check prices regularly and you can get a great deal


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> A good (or bad if you are purchasing) example is the 100-400 F5.6 II
> 
> Canada - $3219.85
> B+H - $2731.85 (in Canadian funds with free shipping)
> ...



PS ... as an example of B&H sale prices, I bought my 70-200 f/2.8L IS II from B&H for $1850 (Canadian funds) less than a year after it was first released on a great sale in combination with some other items.


----------



## tron (Apr 2, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-canada-price-increases-confirmed/" target="_blank">As promised</a>, Canon Canada has raised MSRP on most lenses in Canada.</p>
> <p>Here are some of the new prices to ruin your Friday! (All Prices CAD)</p>
> <ul>
> <li>EF 16-35 f/4L $1609.99</li>
> ...


Check again the prices. Although the above mentioned are the original there is discount.

For example check

http://estore.canon.ca/shop/en-CA/catalog/lenses-flashes/telephoto-zoom-lenses/ef-70-200mm-f-28l-is-ii-usm-2751b002-24#.Vv8zaXrQNPM

The price drops from $3069.99 to $2,829.99.

Similar price drops are offered for other lenses...

Now USD to CAD ratio is about 1.3 so the usd price becomes about 2175. Not the 1949 that B&H offers (after instant savings) the lens but not a terrible difference.


----------



## Jaysheldon (Apr 2, 2016)

Here are some changes on Aden Camera's site for lenses I've been tracking:
35mm f2 price in January list $670, sale price $620, new list $880, new sale price $809
85mm f1.8 January list price $400, sale price $400, new list price $620, new sale price $570
100 mm f2.0 January list price $530, sale price $499, new list price $730, new sale price $670
135mm f2. January list price $1,260 sale price $,1,150, new list price $1,470, new sale price $1,350
200mm f2.8 Januarylist $930, sale price $860, new list price $1,100, new sale price $!,010
24-70mm F4 IS January list $1,430, sale price $850, new list price $1,470, new sale price $1,350


----------



## YellowJersey (Apr 2, 2016)

Glad I bought my 16-35mm f/4 IS when I did. Saved myself about $400!


----------



## Sabaki (Apr 2, 2016)

Prices here in South Africa have also risen massively in the past few months.

One reason for it is definitely our ailing economy but the pricing parity with the US which came into effect about 2 years back has now seemingly been ended.

It's made many of us prospective buyers think twice about buying equipment again. Sad but that's life


----------



## Berowne (Apr 2, 2016)

Prizes in Germany seems to be constant: 1999.- € for the 100-400 mk II (Premium-retailer in Frankfurt am Main). Amazone-prize is 1909€ in Germany. 1999€ is 2963 CAD. So the difference is about 250 CAD.


----------



## ender78 (Apr 2, 2016)

Etienne said:


> The 16-35 f/2.8L is $2160 on sale! I had mine listed for sale at $1200 used last week. Not selling it at that price now.



Just under two years ago I bough the 16-35 II on sale for $1499. It is priced at $2339 today. Crazy....


----------



## kphoto99 (Apr 2, 2016)

For people who are comparing prices between Canada and Europe, in Canada VAT is not included in listed price the way it is in Europe. You have to add 13 to 15 % to the Canadian price to have a proper comparison.


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Apr 2, 2016)

Well, one thing positive for me is that for the first time ever it was a smart move to be an early adopter of a new lens. Bought the new 100-400 at it's intro price and always regretted it a little because I didn't use it much the first year, wasn't home during the intended time for use. Turns out I saved $540 after tax buying at full price as compared to being marked down $250 currently.


----------



## Harv (Apr 2, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> A good (or bad if you are purchasing) example is the 100-400 F5.6 II
> 
> Canada - $3219.85
> B+H - $2731.85 (in Canadian funds with free shipping)
> ...



You're quoting the Canadian list price. The advertised selling price is below $3,000 and the _*actual*_ selling price could be close to the landed B&H price.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2016)

Although I have these ranges covered on other lenses, I had my eye on the 100-400L mk II and the 16-35 f/4L IS. There's too much "ouch" in these new prices, so I'll wait for a miracle sale to consider upgrading now.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 2, 2016)

Clearly this is a preemptive move anticipating the exodus of Americans threatening to move to Canada should the wrong candidate win.


----------



## YellowJersey (Apr 2, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> For people who are comparing prices between Canada and Europe, in Canada VAT is not included in listed price the way it is in Europe. You have to add 13 to 15 % to the Canadian price to have a proper comparison.



Unless you're from Alberta, which only has 5% sales tax. That's where I bought my 16-35 f/4. Viva The Camera Store! 

I really wish Canada would just include tax in the price. After living in Australia, it seems crazy that we still do this!


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 2, 2016)

YellowJersey said:


> kphoto99 said:
> 
> 
> > For people who are comparing prices between Canada and Europe, in Canada VAT is not included in listed price the way it is in Europe. You have to add 13 to 15 % to the Canadian price to have a proper comparison.
> ...



I mentioned that I was off to Canada in July in my last post, well it's Alberta that I am going to. I will have a close look at prices but, at the moment, Ripoff Britain is looking quite reasonable. We shall see..........


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 3, 2016)

OK, so _now_ can we have a CR Buy & Sell Thread?? 

There are some great lenses sitting in a lot of CR readers' inventories that are now likely begging to be sold! 8)


----------



## et31 (Apr 5, 2016)

So, what's that all aboot, eh?  up in the good ol' C-eh-n-eh-d-eh! ;D


----------



## JMZawodny (Apr 5, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> OK, so _now_ can we have a CR Buy & Sell Thread??
> 
> There are some great lenses sitting in a lot of CR readers' inventories that are now likely begging to be sold! 8)



+1


----------



## Furd Burfle (Apr 9, 2016)

Oh great...and I was hoping that with the 80D coming out that the 70D would go down in price....seem to be wrong on that count...


----------



## kphoto99 (Apr 30, 2016)

Canon Canada is having a sale on lenses, from the few that I checked it looks like the prices are at the level before the recent increase. 
It would be interesting to hear from people who have contacts with Canadian stores what is the back story to this sale.

The 11-22EF-M is tempting at C$400


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 30, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> Canon Canada is having a sale on lenses, from the few that I checked it looks like the prices are at the level before the recent increase.
> It would be interesting to hear from people who have contacts with Canadian stores what is the back story to this sale.
> 
> The 11-22EF-M is tempting at C$400


Since Canon Canada is part of Canon USA, I am sure they have the numbers to show if there was a drop in Canadian sales and a surge in Canadians buying from the US. If there was, I am sure there was pressure from Canadian distributors to either remain competitive or loose distributors.....


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 13, 2016)

Canon are raising UK prices by 10% from June 1st according to this week email from Clifton Cameras due to currency fluctuations. Thankfully I've made my two big purchases for awhile (5DS & EF100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS USM II). 
After a 1.4 extender so looks like that will happen in May. 

These rises are not going to help the global sales declines.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 14, 2016)

There are always the "Grey" imports Jefa4444.
Mine work just the same as the UK ones - though I did have to train my 1Dx to speak English. I had to open the manual for that, shock/horror! Don't worry I haven't used the manual since


----------

